# egalitarianism = εξισωτισμός



## drsiebenmal (Feb 25, 2010)

Egalitarianism (derived from the French word égal, meaning "equal") has two distinct definitions in modern English. It is defined either as a political doctrine that holds that all people should be treated as equals and have the same political, economic, social, and civil rights or as a social philosophy advocating the removal of economic inequalities among people. (από την αγγλική βίκι)​
Το GWord δίνει ως ερμηνεία (ανάμεσα σε άλλες) τον όρο _ισονομισμός_, που δεν δίνει όμως ευρήματα στον γκούγκλη. Γνωρίζετε αν χρησιμοποιείται αυτή η απόδοση;


----------



## nickel (Feb 25, 2010)

Δεν έπιασε. Γιά δες λίγο τον _εξισωτισμό_ και το συζητάμε μετά.


----------



## nickel (Feb 25, 2010)

Έχουμε στην Wikipedia:
Egalitarianism (derived from the French word égal, meaning "equal") has two distinct definitions in modern English. It is defined either as a political doctrine that holds that all people should be treated as equals and have the same political, economic, social, and civil rights, or as a social philosophy advocating the removal of economic inequalities among people.

Πηγή, το Webster's:
1 : a belief in human equality especially with respect to social, political, and economic affairs
2 : a social philosophy advocating the removal of inequalities among people

Έτσι. ενώ ο _ισονομισμός_ (που θα έλεγα ότι είναι αδόκιμος σήμερα) θα μπορούσε να ταιριάξει στην πρώτη σημασία, ο *εξισωτισμός* μεταφράζει τη δεύτερη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 25, 2010)

Εξισωτισμός. Ωραία. Ευχαριστώ! :)


----------



## Costas (Feb 25, 2010)

Πράγματι, ο εξισωτισμός είναι η στάνταρ απόδοση. Προσωπικά, χωρίς να έχω αντίρρηση γι' αυτόν, προτιμώ (και χρησιμοποιώ) τα ισοκρατία-ισοκρατικός.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 25, 2010)

Costas said:


> Προσωπικά προτιμώ ισοκρατικός.


«Ισοκρατικός» δεν (θα έπρεπε να) είναι αυτός που τσιτάρει Ισοκράτη, έστω και κάλπικο (π.χ. βλ. σχετ.: http://www.sarantakos.com/isocrat.htm);


----------



## nickel (Feb 26, 2010)

Η αρχαία ελληνική μάς δίνει επιλογές για την πρώτη σημασία. Σύμφωνα με LSJ:

ισοπολιτεία = equality of civic rights
ισονομία = equality of political rights
ισοκρατία > ισονομία = equality of rights


----------



## Costas (Feb 26, 2010)

Στην πράξη, όταν βρίσκεις τον όρο, δεν μπορείς συνήθως να ξεχωρίσεις τις δύο σημασίες. Είναι ζυμωμένες μαζί, και άλλωστε εκφράζονται με την ίδια ξένη λέξη.


----------



## nickel (Feb 11, 2015)

Μπήκε στις προγραμματικές ο εξισωτισμός:

Ριζικές αλλαγές στο χώρο της Παιδείας προανήγγειλε ο πρωθυπουργός στις προγραμματικές δηλώσεις.

«Στο χώρο της Παιδείας οι στόχοι μας είναι αντίστοιχοι. Εξισωτισμός, καθολική πρόσβαση, υψηλό επίπεδο εκπαίδευσης», τόνισε ο κ. Τσίπρας


----------



## nickel (Feb 13, 2015)

Στο ODE, η πρώτη σημασία της Wikipedia:

*egalitarianism*:
noun [mass noun]
The doctrine that all people are equal and deserve equal rights and opportunities.
- This has led to a tension, perhaps even a crisis, in the politics of liberal egalitarianism.
- Our results suggest that ethnic and racial egalitarianism is far from a reality in America today.
- Yet the forces of globalization clearly make it harder for Sweden to maintain its egalitarianism.
http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/egalitarianism?searchDictCode=all


Στο ΛΝΕΓ (2012) έχουμε πλούσιο και μάλλον συζητήσιμο ερμήνευμα:

*εξισωτισμός* (ο) η ισοπέδωση των διαφορών που διακρίνουν άτομα ή λαούς προς όφελος ενός ισχυρότερου ή στο πνεύμα μιας αντίληψης ότι όλα πρέπει να είναι το ίδιο, να μην υπάρχει η έννοια της υπεροχής· η αφομοίωση και εξομοίωση τους από τον ισχυρότερο: _η παγκοσμιότητα δεν σημαίνει κατ' ανάγκην και γλωσσικό εξισωτισμό_.
[ΕΤΥΜ. Μετάφρ. δάνειο από αγγλ. _egalitarianism_].


----------



## Earion (Feb 13, 2015)

Απέχουν το ένα από το άλλο όσο η μέρα με τη νύχτα.


----------



## honionna (Mar 1, 2021)

Όταν όμως πρόκειται για τους Κουακέρους και το "their commitment to egalitarianism" (στο δικό μου κείμενο προς μετάφραση) δε νομίζω ότι μιλάμε για εξισωτισμό, αλλά για ισοκρατία / ισονομία.


----------



## nickel (Mar 1, 2021)

Πιθανότατα. Είναι η διαφορά που επισημαίνεται στο #3.


----------

